# Part of investigations but not part of redress



## phil (3 Aug 2015)

Hi we have been told we was part of investigations but not part of redress by PTSB on phone. We are waiting for our letter. Can all that fall into this area maybe post when letters are received as to reason for not included in redress.


----------



## random2011 (3 Aug 2015)

I received a letter advising we are not part of redress and the bank acknowledge that we have a case with the fsob and have proposed a meeting. We are part of the tracker rate not specified when we choose svr following expiation of the fixed period


----------

